
Napoleon Was the Best General Ever, and the Math Proves It - wsc981
https://towardsdatascience.com/napoleon-was-the-best-general-ever-and-the-math-proves-it-86efed303eeb
======
paulus_magnus2
Relevant (Russian winter campaign)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Joseph_Minard#/media/F...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Joseph_Minard#/media/File:Minard.png)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Joseph_Minard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Joseph_Minard)

